# Another loft



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wanted to share pics of my new loft I'm building for my flyers. It is 8x8 and is going to have two sections, boys and girls. I started a couple of weeks ago and hope to finish next weekend. I'll probably just start on perches this weekend since it is going to rain. I have done of the walls framed and the trusses built but I didn't take pics.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

bcr1 said:


> Just wanted to share pics of my new loft I'm building for my flyers. It is 8x8 and is going to have two sections, boys and girls. I started a couple of weeks ago and hope to finish next weekend. I'll probably just start on perches this weekend since it is going to rain. I have done of the walls framed and the trusses built but I didn't take pics.


Looks good. Where do you live? Your soil looks a lot like beach sand.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

NICE. Going to be a good size. Keep posting progress!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I live in northern michigan out in the sticks. No beach sand here


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

These are the perches I made for my other loft. Gonna make a few dozen for the new one.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice start on the loft. I like the v perch might just use design my self.
Logangrmnr


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yesterday was a good day, went from just a floor to all this. Hope to get a llt more done today.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

2x4 perches??? Are you sure they are heavy enough to handle your birds?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

They are working real good so far sky


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

They look "neat" and well made.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Super fast and it looks nice.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Brian, Looking good. Keep posting.......

How's the birds doing, any babies yet??*


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Had another good day today, didn't get the thunder storms we were supposed to luckily. Got a lot done but its little details that seam like not much. Got the aviaries cut out, the door on, most the trim up, the vents done and the frame for the aviary built. I'm sure I did other things I can't remember right now. Here are a couple of pics. There more in my albums if anyone wants to check them out.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Birds are doing great Russ and I have 3 babies so far. Not to count my pigeons before they hatch but I have two pair on eggs too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is you next one going to be white? It looks great.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's funny. No, I'm going to paint it to match the new one.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like the paint colors on mine.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Looking G-R-E-A-T......*


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

looks good


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree! Looks great! Hope you keep posting pictures.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll put up more pics this weekend when I do more.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got a little more done today. Aviary is done and lattice is up in the ceiling and the wiring is done for the lights. One more good day and I should be done!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

bcr1- Your loft construction is looking fine. Waiting to see the finished job with inside pictures as well. Is this loft for racing or is just a hobby for you. All the best-Nick..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wow, looking good Brian! I can't wait to see your birds in it now......*


bcr1 said:


> Got a little more done today. Aviary is done and lattice is up in the ceiling and the wiring is done for the lights. One more good day and I should be done!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Now that's a good looking loft  Can't wait to see the birds in it.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to see some birds in it either. I'm getting ready to band a couple more babies right now.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pigeons are just a hobby for me Nick. I hope to do some dove releases in the future, might help pay the feed bill anyway. Even if that doesn't work out I'll just enjoy the birds.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

bcr1- I can't think of a better hobby than flying and breeding pigeons. It's also a great way to share time with your family. Enjoy them, and keep the photos coming.-Nick..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Brian, Did you get the birds in that new loft?? Can't wait to see them in it!! You will post pics' with them in it I hope.........


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Russ, the birds aren't in it yet. hopefully this weekend I will get it finished and move them to it. Yes I will put up pics.


----------



## c.rhea (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice looking loft.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, it's about 98% done now. Just have to put up some more trim boards on the outside when I get time. Here is the one you have been waiting for, with birds in it.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

bcr1 said:


> Just wanted to share pics of my new loft I'm building for my flyers. It is 8x8 and is going to have two sections, boys and girls. I started a couple of weeks ago and hope to finish next weekend. I'll probably just start on perches this weekend since it is going to rain. I have done of the walls framed and the trusses built but I didn't take pics.


Curious as to why you didn't use plywood for the floor ? Looks fantastic !!!! I had started an 8x8 but had to put it on hold .


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice job! I don't see your trap? Do you have a landing board not showen in any of the pic.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Nice job! I don't see your trap? Do you have a landing board not showen in any of the pic.


Hi Pastor...haven't seen you on in a while. How goes the training of your whites. Have you started road training yet?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kathy, I used the deck boards because it was cheaper. Plywood chips when it is scraped unless you get the expensive stuff from my experiance explicitly in the winter when poop freezes to the floor. Gemc, I will post pics of the trap later, I have a landing board on the top of the aviary.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Brian, good to see the birds in there. Boy, they look happy now......


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you off your meds or just posted to the wrong forum?


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Are you off your meds or just posted to the wrong forum?


I would double down on , off the meds .


----------

